# Hello Lisbon???



## alexhuchet (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there,

My name is Alex and I am currently living in Lisbon. I am 30 years of age and originally from France. I spent 10 years in the UK mainly as a French teacher :focus:.

I just finished an 8 months round the world trip lane: which was amazing and am now settling in Portugal.

I am looking to meet people here in Lisbon. So if you read this message and want to go for a drink or something do not hesitate to contact me!

Hope to hear from you 

Alex


----------

